# Glock 36 OD Green Gen 2.5



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

As the title says above Glock 36 in OD Green gen 2.5- ive read in different places before this post, that people are making these out to be kind of a rare duck? Is this true? Someone told me it was a 2.5 and another said gen 3. 

What do some of you Glock experts think? Rare deal of it is a 2.5 or not rare
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm not an expert, but this is my opinion, based on what I understand about Glock's model-numbering system...

Gen2.5 guns pre-date Gen3 guns. In every Glock model that I am familiar with, there were no colored-frame guns previous to Gen3. So, there should be no colored-frame (non-black) Gen2.5 Glocks, as I understand the Glock system.

Heck, I have to ask, how is the person that is making the claim defining the Gen2.5 for the model 36? I know how it is usually done for the Sub-compact 9mm/.40 models, and I've heard a bit about the larger-frame .45/10mm Glocks, but never anything about the G36 having pre-Gen3 generations until this post. Make sure you're not getting a pistol with a modified frame (fingergrooves sanded off, painted/coated, etc.). I've seen and heard of some pretty convincing "fake" colored Glocks, and sanded Gen3s sold as Gen2 models. Note: if it is a factory OD frame, the box label should say so, and if the box label says anything about Gen2.5, it's DEFINITELY fake.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> I'm not an expert, but this is my opinion, based on what I understand about Glock's model-numbering system...
> 
> Gen2.5 guns pre-date Gen3 guns. In every Glock model that I am familiar with, there were no colored-frame guns previous to Gen3. So, there should be no colored-frame (non-black) Gen2.5 Glocks, as I understand the Glock system.
> 
> Heck, I have to ask, how is the person that is making the claim defining the Gen2.5 for the model 36? I know how it is usually done for the Sub-compact 9mm/.40 models, and I've heard a bit about the larger-frame .45/10mm Glocks, but never anything about the G36 having pre-Gen3 generations until this post. Make sure you're not getting a pistol with a modified frame (fingergrooves sanded off, painted/coated, etc.). I've seen and heard of some pretty convincing "fake" colored Glocks, and sanded Gen3s sold as Gen2 models. Note: if it is a factory OD frame, the box label should say so, and if the box label says anything about Gen2.5, it's DEFINITELY fake.


Thanks for the reply DJ. From what im understanding it is based off the serial number. There are finger grooves with checkering on this model and the gun overall is in great shape. I did find some others online and actually found a site about rare glocks and it lists the G36 OD Green in Gen 2.5 as a rare model but give no detail to physical appearance differences. I do own a gen 2.5 Glock 26 abd it has smooth finger grooves with no checkering. The box does match the gun as far as everything else goes but just doesnt list a gen on it. Maybe ill give Glock a call and ask them based on the serial number. Ill definitely post my response from them on it for future reference. Really like the gun though no matter what gen and think its unique compared to my other Glocks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

1998 - G31, G32, G33, G34, G35 introduced
**** - (comment added - third gen frame starts within 1998)
1999 - G36 introduced

- 1st Generation has the smooth, rounded “pebble-grip”.
- 2nd Generation has the “Grenade-style” checkering with NO fingergrooves.
- 3rd Generation has BOTH fingergrooves AND accessory rail on the front dustcover.
- If you have a subcompact (G-26, -27, -28, -29, -30, -33, -36) OR a “transition model” when Glock was putting fingergrooves but no accessory rail, then you have a 2.5 Generation. 


Could be? But an original G-36 / 2.5 in a colored frame?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

denner said:


> 1998 - G31, G32, G33, G34, G35 introduced
> **** - (comment added - third gen frame starts within 1998)
> 1999 - G36 introduced
> 
> ...


Denner, that subcompact info is not accurate according to my understanding of these models.

Subcompacts in 9mm, .40, and .357 (models 26, 27 and 33) have NEVER had accessory rails, in ANY generation. The way Gen2.5 is differentiated in these models is whether or not there is checkering in the fingergrooves; smooth grooves are Gen2.5, checkering in the grooves is Gen3 (or, nubs in the grooves and stamped as a Gen4 on the slide for Gen4 models). The G36 has never had an accessory rail either, and I can't find any examples of a smooth-fingergroove model, so I don't think there are any Gen2.5 Glock 36 models out there in ANY color (by this definition). If someone can find a decent photo from a reliable source showing a smooth-figergroove G36, I'm certainly willing to be educated and change my opinion to reflect reality. :mrgreen:

The "transition model" info in the last line (fingergrooves but no accessory rail) is only applicable to the Glock 29 and Glock 30 models, as far as I 
know.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Gotcha DJ, thanks for clearing that up, I'm all for learning.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

docrocket1967 said:


> Thanks for the reply DJ. From what im understanding it is based off the serial number. There are finger grooves with checkering on this model and the gun overall is in great shape. I did find some others online and actually found a site about rare glocks and it lists the G36 OD Green in Gen 2.5 as a rare model but give no detail to physical appearance differences. I do own a gen 2.5 Glock 26 abd it has smooth finger grooves with no checkering. The box does match the gun as far as everything else goes but just doesnt list a gen on it. Maybe ill give Glock a call and ask them based on the serial number. Ill definitely post my response from them on it for future reference. Really like the gun though no matter what gen and think its unique compared to my other Glocks.


Well, my understanding is that there is ALWAYS an external visual way to identify a Gen2.5 Glock, in all models. This may differ from model-to-model (see above post of mine), but I know of no serial-number-only Gen2.5 identifier on any model. Again, though, I'm ready to learn, if the info comes from one or more good sources (not just the seller), and I can confirm it with several sources that I have. I believe the info I posted above would still apply; that is, it would have to have a VERY early G36 serial number (dated late 1998 or 1999) to be a Gen2.5, as all other models were Gen3-only by late 1999. If it has a later serial number than late 1999, it's almost certainly not a Gen2.5, and if it has a REALLY late serial number and an OD frame, I don't see how it could be anything but a Gen3, as the factory doesn't make both for any extended period of time (they use up the old Gen2.5 frames, then convert to Gen3, and anything after that date is Gen3 only). If it does have an early number, I'd check it really well for being painted vs. colored polymer all the way through. The frame rail areas are the most probable spots for missing/cracked paint (allowing bleed-through of any original black polymer color), or paint overspray on the rails where they are embedded in the frame.

Good luck, hope you find and get whatever you want!


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey just wanted to give you guys a thanks for helping me out and giving me all that info. It is a gen 3. No rail cause they didnt make them with a rail and has checkering in the grooves. Shot it Saturday, gave me a happy in pants for sure. Doesnt have as much recoil as i was expecting. Glad to have it worked out nice and came out pretty far abead in my opinion.


----------

